# how to get rid of salt build up ?



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

hi does anyone know how i can remove salt build up inside a corallife uv sterilizer?. I bought a used one but it has salt build up everywhere inside, it was used in a marine tank and i want to use it in my fresh set up. whats the best way to remove the salt? thxs


----------

